

Show HN: Hyperlink Battle – Two links compete for your vote every day - murilomafra
http://www.hyperlinkbattle.com

======
brianzelip
Cool idea, and nice design. Thx for bringing that good ol web back.

------
avinoth
Loved the app, and the links it provided.. One problem though, after voting
for a link where the success image is posted, give me a link to go to the next
battle.. It took me a while to see the alphabets on top and click through it.

Also it would be nice, if the total score is displayed after voting for a
content. Anyway, nice work +1

~~~
murilomafra
Nice, thanks for your feedback @avinoth we'll try to improve it :)

~~~
pelhage
I think making the top alphabet section more accessible when scrolled down on
the page would be the way to go. Maybe make it fixed at the top (or bottom).

That way after I've checked out the links, voted, etc, I won't have to scroll
up to go to another alphabet, and then scroll back down. I'd imagine once you
reach letter Z, a new user would find that flow a bit annoying.

Cool website though! I love Every Frame a Painting. That guy has awesome
analysis on film!

------
darthkurten
Hey great initiave, an awesome throwback to the hyperlink era.

~~~
wingerlang
> an awesome throwback to the hyperlink era.

What does this mean? I use hyperlinks hundreds of times every day.

------
wingerlang
Neat, but the lowres font is kind of ugly.

~~~
zehfernandes
even the ugly has some beauty

